# Maple leaf amtrak



## Steve F (Apr 10, 2019)

In September I will be taking the maple leaf from nyc. I will disembark in Niagra Falls Ontario for 3 days. To continue onto Toronto on the fourth day can I just catch Amtrak’s maple leaf when it stops again in Niagra Falls or do I have to book with viarail Canada? Thanks


----------



## ZSRH (Apr 10, 2019)

Best bet would be to look at the Via Rail / Go Transit schedule for a more frequent service. The fastest way to get to Toronto would be taking a GO Bus (Intercity transport operated by the Provincial Government) to Burlington then a GO Train to Toronto Union Station (downtown).

The bus will leave from the Bus station which is close to the train station.

For Go Transit information please visit https://www.gotransit.com/en/ .


Hope this helps.


----------



## Steve F (Apr 10, 2019)

ZSRH said:


> Best bet would be to look at the Via Rail / Go Transit schedule for a more frequent service. The fastest way to get to Toronto would be taking a GO Bus (Intercity transport operated by the Provincial Government) to Burlington then a GO Train to Toronto Union Station (downtown).
> 
> The bus will leave from the Bus station which is close to the train station.
> 
> ...



Thanks much——-so I presume Canada rail service from Niagra falls is infrequent———


----------



## zephyr17 (Apr 11, 2019)

Steve F said:


> Thanks much——-so I presume Canada rail service from Niagra falls is infrequent———


The only train is the Via continuation of the Maple Leaf.


----------



## Dayliner381 (Apr 11, 2019)

<<The only train is the Via continuation of the Maple Leaf.>>

Not entirely.

GO Transit has a weekday commuter train leaving Niagara in the early morning and returning from Toronto late evening. (The remainder of the all- day Niagara Falls service is the bus/train link at Burlington.) GO also has weekend through train service to and from Niagara Falls in the summer, beginning on the May 24 long weekend and ending at Canadian Thanksgiving.

It is very easy to get from Niagara to Toronto. In addition to GO Transit there is frequent service on both Greyhound and Megabus.

Incidentally GO does not describe itself as being an inter-city service. It is a regional rail and bus service in the Great Toronto and Hamilton Region.

Finally, while "GO" stands for Government of Ontario, the service is actually operated by Metrolinx, a coordinating agency for transit in the GTA. It also operates the Union Pearson Express to and from Toronto Airport.


----------



## Steve F (Apr 12, 2019)

Dayliner381 said:


> <<The only train is the Via continuation of the Maple Leaf.>>
> 
> Not entirely.
> 
> ...


thanks much for the info!


----------

